# ordering some new goodies :)



## Jasper (Apr 2, 2004)

well, i'm finally getting around to ordering some of my stereo goodies ! finally...damn paycheck was 4days late arriving.
well, here's the final setup...it's changed much since i came to the realization that i'll never be able to go active the way i want to. one question for guys who might already have a doorpanel off, or taking one off soon. the component set i WANT, has an option for an 8inch midbass. 
here are some specs on it, anyone know if it'd fit? i talked to the sales guy, mounting depth is 3.35" (yes i know what the sheet says, but he has the midbass in his hand, i'll trust his word)

Speaker type : 3-way system 
Woofer size : 20 cm (8") 
Midrange size : 75 mm (3") 
Power handling capacity : 100 W RMS / 160 W max 
Tweeter : 28 mm (1,1") tweeter 
Sensitivity : 91 dB (1W/1m) 
Magnet size woofer : 85 mm (3,35") Hybrid ferrite/neodymium 
Magnet size midrange : 80 mm (3,15") neodymium 
Outer diameter of woofer / midrange : 210 mm (8") / 120 mm (4,72") 
Installation depth of woofer / midrange : 70 mm ( 2,75") / 35 mm (1,38") 
Mounting hole of woofer / midrange : 180 mm (7,1") / 95 mm (3,74") 
Crossover : Box filters, one for midrange and one for bass/tweeter 


Headunit : Eclipse CD5444
front stage : DLS Iridium 6.3 (maybe 8.3 if the 8in midbass will fit)
front stage amp : DLS Ultimate A4
Subs : still Infinity Kappa 12 Perfect VQs (although if i have an oppurtunity to sell them now, i would, and get most likely a pair of the Ultimate series 12's from DLS, i heard them  *droolSQdrool*)
Sub amp : DLS Ultimate A6

grand total isnt that bad (3way comps are the worst)...$350ish for the HU, $580 (or $650 for the 8in mid) for the comps, $550 for the A4 (or, if i order them at the same time, $1050 for the comps / A4)...and $400 for the A6 ([email protected], [email protected]).... alll class AB circuitry, all insane quality,
total price is ~ $1800....which isnt bad at all considering this is top-of-the-fkn-line stuff, and its a complete system (minus the subs, which i already have)...not bad


options? comments? i plan on having all this stuff ordered / paid for by christmas, so act quickly!...and if anyone else wants any DLS stuff, PM me, i'll talk to my supplier, maybe he'll give us even better prices for more orders (he discounts based on quantity )


----------



## Punkrocka436 (Jul 8, 2003)

sexy, man i wish i could do 8's in the doors with 5.25's in the kicks. Damn you B14s for having a shallow mounting depth


----------



## captain_shrapnel (Sep 10, 2004)

Punkrocka436 said:


> sexy, man i wish i could do 8's in the doors with 5.25's in the kicks. Damn you B14s for having a shallow mounting depth


Got that right! Getting my 6.5 Diamonds in the door was a nightmare. Mounting depth was far too deep... 5.5 total hours to fab up the door panels to work right and look stock.


----------



## Azgrower (Oct 1, 2004)

Excellent choice on the mids and amps. I am running 2 Ultimate A3 amps in my Silverado. One for the Dynaudio comps and the other for the sub, and soon to be subs. The 6.3s for only $580? Wow, I was looking at the 6.2s and couldnt find them for that price....gotta hook me up mane!


----------



## Punkrocka436 (Jul 8, 2003)

heh, DLS whore

I wish i could afford stuff like that *sigh* maybe after college


----------

